# ---Bad-Neuenahr Ahrweiler---



## Greenboard (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich hier so ziemlich alles gefunden habe, fragte ich mich, wie es eigentlich mit der Kreisstadt in der Eifel aussieht?

Hätte persönliches Interesse an einer Gemeinschaftsbildung für zukünftige Touren. Also jeder der aus BNA oder naher Distanz kommt bitte hier poolen.

Mfg Greenboard


----------



## timo13 (6. August 2009)

hey komme aus bna
wie weit sind den die touren und wie schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenboard (6. August 2009)

Ja keine Ahnung....da ist man wohl flexibel.Tendenziell ca. 40-50km. Welche Altersklasse hast du denn? Ich selbst bin 28. Mfg


----------



## timo13 (7. August 2009)

33 und du kommst bestimmt aus bachem
da fährt immer so ein braunes canyon durch die gegend


----------



## Greenboard (7. August 2009)

Negativ....komm direkt aus Ahrweiler.....und meins ist schwarz..  
Wo kurvst du am liebsten rum? Arbeitest du mit Navi? Mfg


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

*Auch die Leute aus dem fernen Ahrtal sind willkommen...*



*Nächsten Samstag, den 15.08.09:*


*Stadtwaldtour *
*Abfahrt um ayn in Sayn *
*oder *
*um zway vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth, *
*für die Autoanrayser.....*

Dann ca. 40 km und 1000 hm im Stadtwald KO. 

*Führung durch die Biketramps Thomas und Jörg.*







Bitte recht zahlraych !!!.....


*...die Zeit ist reif für ein gemeinsames Toürchen...*


----------



## timo13 (10. August 2009)

Greenboard schrieb:


> Negativ....komm direkt aus Ahrweiler.....und meins ist schwarz..
> Wo kurvst du am liebsten rum? Arbeitest du mit Navi? Mfg



ne navi hab ich keins.hab das nie gerafft wie das geht.
meistens fahr ich so nach ramersbach oder zum schrock.aber auch mal einfach flach.bin da ziemlich offen.fahre eigenlich alles.
lg


----------



## Greenboard (13. August 2009)

Ja ok nach Ramersbach da an der Lourdes-Kapelle vorbei,oder? Und dann zurück woher? Wie lang ist die Tour? Navi hab ich auch noch nicht drauf, will aber demnächst einsteigen.....Mfg


----------



## noisless (17. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich pendle jeden Tag von Koblenz nach Remagen und bin auch an Touren in der Ahr-Region interessiert. Zeitlich passt es aber nur an Freitagnachmittagen oder am Wochenende.

Grüße


----------



## labelloking (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist der Thread schon etwas älter.
Falls sich in der Zwischenzeit eine Gruppe gefunden hat würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Ramersbach,Schrock und Krausberg sind auch mir bekannt.
Grundsätzlich bin auch ich für alle Touren offen solange der Straßenanteil gering ist.
Würde mich auf eine antwort freuen.

ach ja, ich wohne in der näheren Umgebung von Bad Neuenahr..
Gruß
Labelloking


----------



## noisless (23. Oktober 2009)

labelloking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider ist der Thread schon etwas älter.
> Falls sich in der Zwischenzeit eine Gruppe gefunden hat würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Ramersbach,Schrock und Krausberg sind auch mir bekannt.
> ...



Bin wie gesagt für Touren am Wochenende offen, kenne die Gegend mit dem Bike allerdings noch gar nicht. Denke aber dort ist genug Potential vorhanden 
Das mit dem Straßenanteil sehe ich genauso.

Nächster möglicher Termin 6-8.11.2009!
Wer kennt die Gegend und ist dabei?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## labelloking (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
bei mir wäre Freitag, 6.11. Nachmittags oder Samstagmorgen möglich.
Gruß
Labelloking


----------



## noisless (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bin samstag leider schon verplant..


----------



## ScubeXT (7. November 2009)

Schönen guten Abend, komme auch aus der Nähe und bike meistens im Brohltal, Burg Olbrück, Oberdürenbach bis hoch nach Arft in den Menke Park und wieder zurück, Lacher See, Steinerberghaus usw. Wer interesse hat kann sich ja meleden. 40 - 50 km / 900 - 1400 hm 2 bis 3 Std. je nach Lust und Laune. Meist am WE, Samstags wie Zeit is oder Sonntagsmorgens ab 09:00 Uhr. Fahre aber auch gerne kurze Strecken von 25 - 30 km und 600 hm 1 bis 1,5 h

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. November 2009)

Hi zusammen

Man erlaube mir den kleinen Hinweis, dass das Ahrtal nach meiner Erfahrung überwiegend im Forum Köln, Bonn und Umgebung abgehandelt wird. 
Häufig dort zu treffen sind z.B. wir vom Team Tomburg, der Trialeddy (8MTB - 100% Eifel) und der supasini. Ggfs. mal in den einschlägigen Threads mitlesen!

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Henscho (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen
war zwar sehr lange kein Beitrag hier aber versuchen 
kann mans ja trotzdem...
also wer Lust hat mitzukommen bitte melden. komme 
direkt aus ahrweiler und fahre so oft es zeitlich möglich 
ist . inkl. nightrides, Schnee, eis,  Kälte, regen oder was 
auch immer... bin ausschliesslich im Gelände unterwegs..
würde mich freuen wenn sich einer meldet..
lg


----------



## Greenboard (7. Februar 2011)

Ei sicher gibts die Thematik noch  Bin nur die nächsten 5 Wochen in USA. Aber werde sicher genug für die Thematik kaufen  Danach kannst du mich gerne kontaktieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henscho (7. Februar 2011)

Cool. werde ich machen. wünsche einen schönen Urlaub. .


----------



## Thefreakshow (7. Februar 2011)

Mein RAd ist Frisch ausm Service,
Licht hab ich nu auch
Genauso Lust
Wobei es mit der Kondition noch Hapert 
Sonst wär ich gern dabei....

Regen steh ich jetzt nicht so drauf, aber im Frischen Schnee war ich auch unterwegs...


----------



## Henscho (7. Februar 2011)

Hi 
ja ist doch kein Problem mit der Kondition...
Bin auch nicht der Fitteste und es soll ja Spass
machen....

werden ja immer mehr freut mich.
dann müssen wir nur noch einen Termin finden.
leider bin ich die nächsten 10 bis 12 Tage noch
ausgeschaltet wegen ner kleineren sache wo ich
noch warten muss bis ich die Fäden Ziehen kann
sonst gibts evtl. ne unschöne Narbe... aber dann
bin ich wieder voll einsatzfähig.

Terminmäßig habe ich jetzt die woche früh schicht so das
ich nachmittags fast immer zeit habe(wenn die andere sache geheilt ist)
dann ne woche spätschicht wo ich vormittags fahren kann..
jedes zweite wochenende dann nach der früh woche frei...
so läuft das dann immer weiter falls ich bis zur rente da bleiben sollte
also wenns mit der arbeit passt bin ich ziemlich flexibel...
lg


----------



## Thefreakshow (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab soweit nur Früh^^
Hätte halt abends Zeit,
wobei ich eigen auch gerne wieder mehr Zum Sport will^^
Morgen fahr ich mim Rad hin,
vll wirds dann wieder mit der Fitness....


----------



## Henscho (7. Februar 2011)

ok das hört sich doch ganz gut an..
dann sag ich einfach mal die woche vom
21-25.2 falls du da mal fahren willst sag
einfach ne uhrzeit und nen treffpunkt und
wir fahren mal n ründchen...

schönen abend noch!


----------



## noisless (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

schön das sich im Thread wieder was tut. Falle verletzungsbedingt noch mind. 2 Wochen aus. Danach bin ich aber prinzipiell an gemeinsamen Fahrten -vor allem am Wochenende- interessiert.


Schönen Gruß


----------



## Thefreakshow (21. Februar 2011)

Möp da bin ich wieder...
Pc ist abgenippelt...
Vom Prinzip her bin ich dieses Woche Verfügbar...
war heute auch was Unterwegs
Heimersheim-Ahrweiler-Karweiler-Bengen-Heimersheim^^

Dafür jetzt auch TOD Oo

Wie gesagt NULL kondition....

Wie Schauts aus Mittwoch?
So gegen 18-19 Uhr?
Von wo Kommst du denn?

@Noisless Gute Besserung!


----------



## Thefreakshow (22. Februar 2011)

So, keine Reaktion....
also ich versuche Morgen gegen 18uhr in Neuenahr da an der Kirche zu sein...
diese in der Fussgängerzone an der Ahr...
werde ~15min warten^^

Ausser es Regnet 

Edit:
@Noisless: Fährst du mim Pohl?


----------



## noisless (23. Februar 2011)

> @Noisless Gute Besserung!


Danke! Hoffe dass ich im März wieder fit bin.



> @Noisless: Fährst du mim Pohl?


Ne, kenn ich nicht. Bin aber auch bisher nur im Oktober '10 hier in der Gegend gefahren. Hab vorher in Koblenz gewohnt...

Viel Erfolg mit dem Wetter


----------



## Thefreakshow (23. Februar 2011)

Tjoa,
an mir lags nicht...
war punkt 18Uhr da und hab bis 18:15 gewartet...

However, evtl ein andermal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henscho (25. Februar 2011)

eieiei so ne kacke.. 
ich hab voll verpeilt die woche hier nochmal reinzuschauen!
soorryy!
hoffe du hast ne schöne tour gemacht.
man tut mir echt leid wäre gern mitgekommen!

nächste woche hab ich dann wieder spät aber danach die woche
kann ich wieder und das wetter soll wohl auch besser werden.

also lass es uns nochmal probieren. werd jetzt täglich wieder einen
blick hier rein werfen 

wünsche ein schönes wochenende!


----------



## Thefreakshow (11. März 2011)

Evtl fahren wir Morgen NM wieder mit (bis jetzt) 3 Leuten Maria Laach RUNTER!
Sprich Shuttle hoch und dann Feld,Wald und Wiese RUNTER^^

hab aber noch keine genaue Info deswegen!


----------

